# I just have a QUICK about how early Signs of Preg show up?



## mommybytheWord (Mar 1, 2005)

My DH and I are kind of planning our fourth child and I have been trying to calculate my cycle. It is not right on track because of all the nursing that DS is still doing. But I KNOW when I ovulate. I have always been good about that. Dh and I were together last Sat, Sun, and Mon. I know it sounds like a lot but he had off for the week!!! LOL. That is NOT a norm around here!







Anyway, this morning I have been so nausious. Not sickey, like I was with my other three preg. But there is no way I could feel that way after only a week right? I cannot find any info in my books. Can anyone reassure me eaither way?


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

It is hard to know. You say that you were together Sat-Mon, but do you know what day you ovulated? If it was earlier, like Saturday, you could be 8 DPO by now, and symptoms of pregnancy could be starting to show up. At 6 DPO though, it would be a little unusual, but not unheard of. It all really depends on when implantation happens. I think that you could probably get an accurate test result in anywhere from 5-8 days. Maybe a little sooner if you ovulated sooner, but most people get accurate tests around 13-14 DPO I have heard. Hope you get the answer you're looking for!


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

I got sick at 2dpo for Annabelle's pregnancy.
Liz

eta i got pos test at 10dpo.


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

I'm in the same boat as you. I have been feeling a heavy crampy feeling in my uterus for almost a week now. At 5dpo I felt like I had a heavy bladder and a back ache. Then the metallic taste. Then the sore nipples. And now a dizzy feeling on and off throughout the day. Not to mention an hour nap plus an 8 pm bedtime and still tired. Tomorrow is 10 dpo. I took a test yesterday and today but both were negative. But this is my 5th pregnancy and I have had these symptoms each and every time. Only this time my nipples are twice as sore as before. And my boobs feel throbby. Like under my arms and around the circumference feels like it almost pulsates.

I have had bad achy cramps for almost a week now and still no positive test result. The stupid box say "5 days before your missed period", Maybe I'm not actually pregnant afterall. But I am going crazy!


----------



## mommybytheWord (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto3boys* 
I'm in the same boat as you. I have been feeling a heavy crampy feeling in my uterus for almost a week now. At 5dpo I felt like I had a heavy bladder and a back ache. Then the metallic taste. Then the sore nipples. And now a dizzy feeling on and off throughout the day. Not to mention an hour nap plus an 8 pm bedtime and still tired. Tomorrow is 10 dpo. I took a test yesterday and today but both were negative. But this is my 5th pregnancy and I have had these symptoms each and every time. Only this time my nipples are twice as sore as before. And my boobs feel throbby. Like under my arms and around the circumference feels like it almost pulsates.

I have had bad achy cramps for almost a week now and still no positive test result. The stupid box say "5 days before your missed period", Maybe I'm not actually pregnant afterall. But I am going crazy!

It is so funny that right after I posted I felt better and today feel Great! Humm... Funny how your body and mind work together. I do have very sore nipples today and last night but I am nursing a 14mo old with a ton of teeth and he is so active I think he it being very hard on my nipples. I also had that metallic taste in my mouth with every preg. I thought that was so weird and annoying!! It made me want to gag!! I'll keep you in touch. I'll probably take a test soon. Who knows, Mabye we will be seeing each other in the Due date club!!!




























:


----------



## nonconformnmom (May 24, 2005)

I didn't have nausea, sore nipples or breasts, or any pregnancy symptom (besides missed period) until 6 weeks at the earliest, with all 3 of my pregnancies.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

At 11dpo I was feeling dizzy when I was pg with DD...I thought something was wrong with my sunglasses, so I went to buy new ones, and then though hmmmthere is something wrong with all the sunglasses in this store! They all made me dizzy LOL.


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

I'm not preganant or so the test says. I've taken 3 now. One Sunday. One Monday. And one Tuesday. All negative. AF is due Thursday or Friday. It would have shown positive by now. So I'm very perplexed as to what is going on with my aching uterus, fire nipples, throbbing breasts and dizziness.

I'm getting a blood test done today to be absolutely sure. Shouldn't a urine test have shown up by now?


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

If you are just now 10dpo...it is very likely you would NOT be getting a positive test yet. You're better off at least 11dpo, preferably 12. I think the sensitive tests advertise 4 days before your period is due...but what they really mean is 4 days if you have a 14 day luteal phase...so no sooner than 10dpo, but more accurate as the days go on.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dachshundqueen* 
I got sick at 2dpo for Annabelle's pregnancy.
Liz

eta i got pos test at 10dpo.

I'm wondering how that would be possible if 2dpo is way too early for a fertilized egg to implant....


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

I was wondering too.......fertilized eggs don't implant til the 6th day.


----------

